# Dog has suddenly begun eating houseplants, regurgitating them in the night



## dsd13 (Jun 6, 2009)

I realize it's a normal part of a dog's digestive process to eat grass and plant matter and regurgitate them if need be, but my 8 year old mixed breed has lately begun eating the stems and leaves of houseplants and throwing them up. Apparently he does this at night when everyone is asleep and no one can take him out to graze. Is there cause to be concerned yet? Otherwise, I haven't noticed any significant changes in mood or behavior. The only other health problem he's had recently is a persistent sore on his front leg which I can't imagine could be related. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm.. I'd be careful letting them eat house plants, there are many kinds of plants that can be toxic to dogs. Here's a list of some common ones: http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/plants/?plant_toxicity=toxic-to-dogs If your not sure what kind of plants you have or just don't want him eating them in general, you might want to buy some Bitter Apple spray or Hot Pepper spray.. They both taste terrible (though the pepper has a bit more bite to it) and will deter your dog from ever tasting the house plants again.


----------

